# What is "TP" setting in radio?



## hapster (Dec 15, 2003)

On my sat nav radio (vagged to no warning screen), went to "Band". On the left side, I have FM1, FM2 and TP. Looked it up in the manual. Could find no refernce to TP. So i push TP. Plenty of stations in Denver area. Radio searches thru all of them, then settles on one smallish jazz station, the only one that has a "TP" on the screen. Not a bad station, but I tend to miss some of the others! Turn off TP, all ok.
So vortexers, lead me out of the darkness and honor me with the light of your knowledge: what is TP?


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: What is "TP" setting in radio? (hapster)*

TP stands for Traffic Program. It designates stations that broadcast traffic announcements. The TP mode should only find the stations that broadcast this signal.
The signal is typically sent out by the station before and after a traffic announcement so that your radio/cd player can pause whatever you’re listening to (CD/Tape/Aux/etc.) and switch over to the announcement. Once the announcement is over the radio/cd player should switch back to whatever you were listening before.
I wasn’t aware that this technology is also being used in the US. It has been in place in Europe for many years.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: What is "TP" setting in radio? (hapster)*

Touareg Preference.
The NAV cpu has a sensor that integrates your elecrostatic potential with your driving style and finds a station that plays music whose digital profile most closely matches it.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

If you activate TP in the Touareg only the TP stations will play.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

My NAV does not show TP


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: What is "TP" setting in radio? (hapster)*

Hey Hap, good to hear from you again. Yes, TP is for traffic priority. Unfortunately, it is not in use in the US. The reason that you see it is because that we vagged your NAV system to euro settings.
Hap, I don't have your email address. I want to get you on our rally list. Can you email me at c.m.hammock [at] att dot net? Thanks!


----------

